# Standish Hospital, Near Stroud 2012



## dale54 (Sep 8, 2012)

My first report, let me know if anything is wrong.
My and my mate was at a scrapyard in Gloucester and decided to look up derelict places to explore nearby and we came across this gem, probably the best we have found.
Have explored Oak House, a derelict mental hospital/accommodation near Swindon, countless aircraft battery's and an half knocked down district centre near where i live as a kid.

What first struck us about this place is how seemingly open it is, no indication of it being derelict until you get to the buildings, also what struck us is how big the complex is with all the buildings spread out an of varying style, only until we looked at the map did we realise how big it was.

Quick bit of research in google revealed it shut in 2004 with plans for a mixed use development which was supposed to commence in 2011.

On to the pictures

Art deco style 1st building, bushes covering the entrance completely





































Fairly nice and modern looking building


----------



## freespirits (Sep 8, 2012)

nice little mooch there dude ,well done chap nice pics


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 8, 2012)

looks pretty good . did you go inside at all?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 8, 2012)

Myself and Priority 7 were here not too long ago...It was an funny explore which involved an unknown beep / alarm, deers, secca and many holly bushes! 

Anyway, nice pics there, shame you didn't get inside although it's very plain and boring in the parts we saw, nice to see natural decay rather than human forced...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 8, 2012)

Not a bad first report


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice looking site and not trashed?


----------



## dale54 (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks guys, security guard asked us not to go inside so couldn't really.

Site was in very good condition, barely any graffiti at all and no smashed windows what so ever, i think it's a bit far out the way for chavs to go to it


----------



## derelicthunter (Sep 9, 2012)

may have to take a trip here xD

thanks for the good pics 

bit of a walk from the nearset train tho haha


----------



## dale54 (Sep 10, 2012)

derelicthunter said:


> may have to take a trip here xD
> 
> thanks for the good pics
> 
> bit of a walk from the nearest train tho haha



Yeah would be quite a walk and its very hilly round there aswell!

Shame the bus doesn't go there still :/

Really not sure how ambulances got there as the roads are tiny and some are seriously rough


----------



## dale54 (Sep 10, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Myself and Priority 7 were here not too long ago...It was an funny explore which involved an unknown beep / alarm, deers, secca and many holly bushes!
> 
> Anyway, nice pics there, shame you didn't get inside although it's very plain and boring in the parts we saw, nice to see natural decay rather than human forced...



Nice photo, i take it that was in one of the older buildings?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 10, 2012)

dale54 said:


> Nice photo, i take it that was in one of the older buildings?



Cheers  It was taken in the Main House section, unfortunately when we visited, POE's that I had spotted on a recon visit for the newer parts had been sealed up. It is all pretty bare though but the natural decay gives it a nice effect


----------



## Beaver (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice set, interesting view


----------

